
Google Translate's “Sinister Religious Prophecies”, Demystified - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/briefs/google-nmt-prophecies.html
======
andreyk
By the way , as mentioned in this a few more general recent articles about the
state of NLP worth reading are:
[http://deliprao.com/archives/301](http://deliprao.com/archives/301)
[https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/state_of_nmt](https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/state_of_nmt)

